# T-6 over Sardinia



## Elmas (Jan 10, 2018)

T-6 over Cagliari, Sardinia, late '50s, early '60s.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 10, 2018)

T-6 over Castelsardo, Northern Sardinia.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Jan 10, 2018)

Over Cagliari.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2018)

Good ones Elmas


----------



## Elmas (Jan 21, 2018)

Civil T-6 kept with the insignia of Scuola Addestramento Avanzato Alghero.
Northern Italy, date unknown.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## at6 (Jan 23, 2018)

I had to bacon these. Based on my user name, you can guess why.


----------



## Elmas (Jan 23, 2018)

Tnx at6! I'll try to find some other, then!


----------



## Elmas (Jan 23, 2018)

This is the hangar of the Elmas airport where the Aero Club and the Aeronautica Sarda, the company that refurbished T6 in Sardinia, were located. The Pilot with mustache that is about to enter the cockpit for a test flight is the Cap. Elio Cunico, Chief test pilot at the then Comando Settore Aereo della Sardegna at the Elmas airport. This hangar was demolished in the mid-2000s.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Jan 23, 2018)

Capitano Pilota Elio Cunico, M.llo Mele, Serg.Magg. Musia.
Being not very tall Cap. Cunico had a weakness; look where he has heels.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 23, 2018)

...while Cap. Antonio Bruno was a real giant...
Alghero-Fertilia, late '50s.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 24, 2018)

Great shots, thanks, Cap. Cunio has the proverbial cat that swallowed the canary look, awesome.


----------



## at6 (Jan 24, 2018)

The photos show a selection of At6g, AtT6d/SNJ5, and Harvard MK IV aircraft. A couple of real eye catchers in post#8 and the bottom of post#17. Thanks for sharing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 24, 2018)

The photos show a selection of At6g, AtT6d/SNJ5, and Harvard MK IV aircraft. A couple of real eye catchers in post#8 and the bottom of post#17. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Elmas (Jan 24, 2018)

More to come.


----------



## Elmas (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2018)

Cool shots.


----------



## Elmas (Feb 1, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2018)

Cool


----------



## at6 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you for such wonderful photos of the most wonderful plane ever produced.


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 2, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 480076
> 
> M.llo Mele



what is his Rank? Lt?


----------



## Elmas (Feb 2, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> what is his Rank? Lt?



Maresciallo is in the Italian Armed Forces the highest rank NCOs - Non-commissioned officers.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 2, 2018)

Elmas said:


> Maresciallo is in the Italian Armed Forces the highest rank NCOs - Non-commissioned officers.


همون سرکار استوار خودمونه!

Hamoon "Sarkar Ostovar" khodemoone!!!

Ostovar Yekom In Iranian Army





File:Ostovar 1-k.png - Wikipedia


----------



## Elmas (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 12, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 482167



Nice!!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 12, 2018)

Rev. is "Revisione", refurbishing.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2018)

A nice shot !


----------



## at6 (Mar 15, 2018)

That's an absolutely beautiful shot. Hope the Texan didn't end up scrapped.


----------



## Elmas (Mar 15, 2018)

at6 said:


> That's an absolutely beautiful shot. Hope the Texan didn't end up scrapped.



Sadly, I wouldn't bet on it....


----------



## Elmas (Mar 18, 2018)

Decimomannu AFB, some years ago.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2018)

These pIctures are great but the fate of the kits rather isn't.


----------



## at6 (Mar 18, 2018)

A couple are either a C or D and the rest are G models. The way to know is looking at the canopy framing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2018)

NIce


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 26, 2018)

Opening ceremony of Fiumicino Airport, Rome, 15th January 1961.

S E = Scuola Elmas.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Apr 2, 2018)

Harvard IV, disguised as RCAF, currently flies with N52494 registration in California. This is T-6H4M MM53829 radiated from Aeronautica Militare at Grottaglie A.B with the codes "SC-71" and sold in March 1981.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (May 26, 2018)

T-6 at Elmas Air Base










Waiting to take off

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Elmas (Sep 13, 2020)

Decimomannu AFB, early '80s.






From the internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2020)




----------

